

Show HN: The Most Difficult Platformer Ever Made - manifest23
http://platformpixels.com/

======
manifest23
One of the developers in my company built this as a side project. There is
only one world so far, but you can test out the new world "Icy Blocks" by
going to [http://platformpixels.com/worlds/icy-
blocks](http://platformpixels.com/worlds/icy-blocks).

------
mrmch
Campaigns are pretty fun, but damn is it hard!

~~~
gschier
You get better fairly quickly.

------
Geee
Piece of cake, collected all coins :)

~~~
gschier
Did you check out the "Adventure" Mode?

